# Tardive dyskinesia



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

So I believe I am getting Tardive dyskinesia from my antipsychotics. I've been on them almost a decade, and a few years ago I noticed my lips would make a clicking noise or my arm would twitch. It hasn't progressed...and my doc. denies I have it...she did the test where you stick our your tongue and touch your fingers together and says she doesn't see anything. However..I have the symptoms. Basically what's supposed to happen is that my doc is supposed to stop my meds so that the Tardive dyskinesia goes away...so I'm switching psychiatrists definitely so this doesn't get worse.
Edit: my twitches so far are not like in the video below, they are not noticeable to anyone but me, my mom said she hasn't noticed a thing.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Here is a video with people with the disorder...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_3bbpFjI68&feature=fvwrel


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh my... good luck.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

babybowrain said:


> So I believe I am getting Tardive dyskinesia from my antipsychotics. I've been on them almost a decade, and a few years ago I noticed my lips would make a clicking noise or my arm would twitch. It hasn't progressed...and my doc. denies I have it...she did the test where you stick our your tongue and touch your fingers together and says she doesn't see anything. However..I have the symptoms. Basically what's supposed to happen is that my doc is supposed to stop my meds so that the Tardive dyskinesia goes away...so I'm switching psychiatrists definitely so this doesn't get worse.


I had bad side effects from Antipsychotics. I have taken plenty of them and I have gotten negative results. I got random muscle movements, Tremors and i could not write. They also made my DR worse. That shitty medication called "Zyprexa" ruined my life. ARGHHH it just pisses me off talking about it!! I am only taking Antidepressants and Benzos now. I am not going to take anything more.
But i hope you get this all figured out. Keep us updated.
-Zach


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Well I don't quite twitch like that, I have small twitches that are not noticeable to anyone but me...


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah i'm not super sure about it. There are some poeple who have stopped and then got it back under control for the most part, i think. But mostly its concidered permenent.

I took Seroquel for about a month and started to have Myoclonic jerks. Most of these jerks were sublte but i think some people could notice them if they looked. As far as I know they faded out when i stopped. I think i have one now and then, but its hard to say if its normal or not. It doesn't bother me at all. But when i was at my worst they were getting BAD! especially laying in bed. Things were worse while trying to lay still.

I stopped and it faded at about the rate that it came in.

I hope something works out for you. You may want to look up milestones for anti psychotics. Perhaps 10 years is about a milestone... You hear things like "there is potential for tardive diskenisia... but we wont have you on that for long enough. That happens usually for elderly patience who have been taking it for 10 or more years" or something like that.

I'm 31. I figured i wouldn't be on it for more than a year total. But hey.. 1 month and I started to have uncontrollable jerking movements now and then. Hips forward. Hips to the side. Some of them in symmetry as well. Both arms moving down towards. Knees together. Knees apart. stuff like that.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

My twitching isn't as bad as yours yet bluetank...sorry that happened to you







I've been on medication for almost a decade for various reasons...they always find new reasons to give it to me. I'm making an appointment with my doctor to lower/take away the meds..


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I got dystonia from an antipsychotic. I believe dystonia is related to tardive dyskinesia. They gave me an antipsychotic at the ER during a panic attack years ago. Next day I slept like I've never slept before, so groggy and when I woke up I couldn't move my eyes, then my head, I thought I had lost my mind for good, then my dad took me to the ER and the doctor injected me with benadryl and I was fine. Had to take it every 4 to 6 hrs for 24hrs. Thankfully nothing permanent resulted! I hope you are doing ok.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks it turns out it was some random twitching


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

babybowrain said:


> thanks it turns out it was some random twitching


I recall years ago they used Cogentin as a treatment for TD. I do believe TD becomes permanent, but I don't know after how long. Any antipsychotics I tried YEARS ago were the older versions, Stellazine, Thorazine. They made my DP/DR SO BAD I just wanted to jump out a 100 story building.

Amazing how one thing helps someone and another thing doesn't. Also, it is infuriating that these drugs on one hand CAN help someone with psychotic episodes, but there is this heavy price to pay in terms of weight gain and TD.

Good luck.


----------

